# Stock Stereo Wiring Harness Question



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

I successfully removed my stock stereo by following the DIY guide written by P11SR20DET (thanks!). However my stock stereo harness is a bit different from the one in his write up. I managed to sort out the front and rear speakers with the assistance of a AA battery. Now I am stuck on the following:










On my double din 7" touch screen deck I bought from ebay all I have left to connect is the +12V, accessory and ground. Now from the picture above which one is which and which two won't be used? I don't want to keep guessing as I have already tried what I thought was what P11SR20DET was referring to without any luck  It's 1:40am and going to bed now but if anyone knows what each wire corresponds to in the picture above please help!

Thanks in advance guys!

Mike


----------



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

Problem solved... sort of. I determined using a test light that the grey/blue wire is ACC but the other four I have no clue what they were. I was expecting to find a +12V constant there but nothing would light up. I know my ground on my test light was good cause I was able to determine the ACC wire. Anyhow, I just cut and taped up the other four and ran a wire from the fuse panel from the cigarette lighter to get my +12V constant and now my deck is installed and working. 

By the way, I called the dealer and spoke to someone in service and asked if they could pull up a stereo wiring harness for my deck and they said they don't have it. Then I ask him what kind of bulbs are in my fogs and he drew a blank like the parts guy. Way to go Nissan Canada :lame: I love the car but I'm finding out local support for this car is non existent just like aftermarket parts for it. This forum and the australlian x-trail forums are great and have tons of information. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike, I have answered your question on the Australian Forum, but I will copy my answer here for the benefit of others wanting to know:

Wires designation as follows:

* battery +ve is Yellow/Green
* ACC is Grey/Blue
* Light Switch Red/Blue
* Antenna Amp Power is Yellow/Red

There is no dedicated ground wire on the factory harness, as the head unit is being grounded through one of the mounting screws directly to the chassis.

Please note also that it is much easier to buy an ISO adapter harness which would like your factory harness with the aftermarket one. This would save you from cutting any wires.


----------



## bestvader (May 25, 2009)

I have a 2006 Bona Vista Edition (in Canada) and I used the Best Kits BHA7550 wiring harness - worked like a charm and I picked it up for $3 on ebay.


----------

